# Value of Woodman 30 frame extractor



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

I am looking at buying a 30 frame Woodman extractor from a guy. It is in really good shape, the inside hardware has all been sandblasted and powder coated. The tank is galvanized, but has been coated with food grade epoxy. I am trying to determine the value, he is asking $1200. What do you think?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

It cost him a lot to powder coat etc but that's on the high side two yrs ago I bought a 72 frame stainless Kelly in good shape for $1200. there are better deals but ya have to hunt or travel. It will however work just as good as a newer one.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

the more I thought about it to me $600 would be a fair offer. even with the money he invested its still not stainless. good luck


----------



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for your input. Honestly it's bigger than I need right now, I have been looking at the maxant and dadant extractors. The pros would be stainless and new. The cons are they only do 10-20 deeps and I currently only run deeps, it would also cost more probably about $2000 with a stand and shipping. I may be able to talk him down a little, but I don't think he'll budge much.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Those old Woodmans are built like a tank but I wouldn't pay $1200 for one. The Dadant 20 Frame will actually hold 36 frames of any size, including deeps. But yeah, you're looking at close to 2K with stand and shipping.


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

yousowise,

If you get over to Portland at all, Rhul carries the Maxant. Not sure if they are in stock, but if they are you would save some on shipping.

http://www.bee-outside.com/honeyextractor20frame-mxnt.aspx


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

SWM said:


> Those old Woodmans are built like a tank but I wouldn't pay $1200 for one. The Dadant 20 Frame will actually hold 36 frames of any size, including deeps. But yeah, you're looking at close to 2K with stand and shipping.


And you would still have something of value when the time comes to sell. To me another $800.00 would be a better investment.

But maybe the OPer has his mind set on buying this unit. I'd say half what he's asking, if that.


----------



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not totally set on buying the Woodman. I talked with a dadant rep yesterday to get a shipping quote, he also recommended not loading the extractor with more than 20 deeps. He said for people in the southern part of the US that works fine, but that in the northern half of the US if you pack that many in there you will be leaving honey in the frames (I am not certain why, maybe moisture or temperature?). My goal is to get to approximately 100 colonies over the next couple years, I am at 17 right now and hope to be around 50 by this fall. From your experience would the 20 frame extractor be sufficient for 100 colonies?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes it would.

I don't get the will leave honey in the combs. Can't the thing get up to full speed when full of frames? Maybe 20 deep frames is all that will fit at one time because of the size? When extracting deep combs, even in an 80 frame extractor, sometimes I have put medium depth frames in between some deep frames. Never have I felt as though I had left honey in the combs. No more than usual.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

That north/south comment sounds funny. We run a 32 deep frames in an old Dadant, and have no problems in Wisconsin.

Crazy Roland


----------



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

I did not push the issue with the rep., I think he mentioned temperature as the reason why. If you use a hot room this may not be an issue? I do not have hot room but usually extract in July when temps here are 90+. It is good to know that others have loaded more and have not had problems. I am leaning toward the Dadant 20 frame stainless extractor, anyone have a gently used one for sale?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

There is one on e-flea.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Roland said:


> That north/south comment sounds funny. We run a 32 deep frames in an old Dadant, and have no problems in Wisconsin.
> 
> Crazy Roland


That because it is funny. I assume they are referring to temps. 90 degree plus is pretty common most anywhere in the US in the months of July and August when most extraction is done.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Roland said:


> That north/south comment sounds funny. We run a 32 deep frames in an old Dadant, and have no problems in Wisconsin.
> 
> Crazy Roland


Ditto here. I've only got 25 hives and run an old ('79, converted to current) Dadant 20 (deeps) but fill it to 36 when extracting supers with no problems. I extract early July and Sept. It's good to get an extractor you can grow into but you'll find you need other equipment to support it as you grow in hive numbers. Even at 25 the major bottleneck I had was uncapping the frames and then handling them. I got a Maxant uncapping tank, chain uncapper and cappings spinner over the last few years.

For the Woodman, $1200 isn't a bad deal if it's been redone and in good shape. If it's nearby, that's even better as freight can eat you up if you're not careful. Good Luck.


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

yousowise said:


> He said for people in the southern part of the US that works fine, but that in the northern half of the US if you pack that many in there you will be leaving honey in the frames (I am not certain why, maybe moisture or temperature?).


Soooo... Basically what I'm getting outta this is; The South is Better..... :lookout:

Sorry..Couldn't Help Myself


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Is it the 30 frame Woodman going for $1K on ebay right now? $600 and not a penny more.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

D Coates said:


> Is it the 30 frame Woodman going for $1K on ebay right now? $600 and not a penny more.


That looks like a rusty old relic to me and I wouldn't even consider it...has 'high maintenance' written all over it. When it comes to honey processing equipment I recommend you save your money until you can afford to buy the highest quality stainless steel currently available. Go a little larger than you currently need so you can grow into it. I had to buy one piece at a time as I could afford it, but I've never regretted it. Today I can focus on honey production instead of how I'm going to repair my extractor, bottler, etc.


----------



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

No it's not the one on ebay. It is local, and in good shape, my main concerns are the tank is galvanized, I am not sure about availability of parts if something broke, and price (not sure its worth $1200.


----------

